# Army issued field manuals



## Wildman Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the one "Survival", really good book, every so often it appears the Army updates the information in these. I have the 1970's edition that I keep at my bedside. I really enjoy these books knowing that not much has changed in the terms of simple basic instructions to sustain life.


----------



## kev72 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the older ones that are out of copyright can be downloaded from the Internet. Not for sure on the legal end of it, but to me I'd rather pay 5-7 per book instead of copyright issues. And yes, they are very good books.


----------

